# X-Trail 6 CD Changer Problem



## propboss (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi All - I drive a 2004 X-Trail. My 6 CD Changer accepts CD's OK and plays all CD's on insertion. However in subsequent use it fails to "find" certain CD's and just moves on to the next slot. Reloading the CD's sometimes helps, but often doesn't. I've tried a lens cleaner but it refuses to recognise that at all.

Any ideas??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It sometimes has trouble recognizing CD-Rs but not all brands, I have been using TDK CD-R with no problems, but yeah, it is very sensitive.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

just complain to nissan dealership, they will change it free of charge. mine cd changer has been replaced twice


----------

